# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  1,5 Maand ongesteld

## sandra866

Momenteel ben ik 1,5 maand al ongesteld. Ik ben 2 dagen te laat begonnen met het slikken van de pil. Heb wel 1 dag van te voren sex gehad, maar ik slik al jaren de pil. Ik heb geen last van buikpijn, bloeding is normaal voor mijn doen, officieel zal het morgen over moeten zijn, maar zo ziet het er niet naar uit.
Weet iemand of dit vaker voorkomt? En of het vanzelf wegtrekt? of dat het iets anders kan zijn?

Hoor graag van jullie.

Groetjes Sandra

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Sandra,

Het komt wel eens voor dat vrouwen last hebben van een onnatuurlijk lange menstruatie. 
Als je momenteel nog steeds last van je menstruatie hebt dan adviseer ik je even langs de huisarts te gaan. Deze kan je een bepaald medicijn voorschrijven welke er voor zorgt dat de menstruatie stopt.

Succes!

----------

